# Just a little reintroduction (after afew years)



## Strawberrie

:thumbup: hi all

So I'm back expecting baby #2 (a little shock) :baby:
Haven't been on here for some years now, kinda got sweaped away with the realities of life. 
But a little about me, I had my dd at 21, I'm now 26 and happy with a new partner. We found out quite early in to our relationship that we were expecting so here I am :happydance:

Would love to meet some new friends, this feels a lot like the first time pregnancy again ... What am I doing ?! Hahaha xx


----------



## calm

Welcome back and congrats! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back to BnB! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back and congrats on #2 :)


----------



## Strawberrie

Thanks guys .. Glad to be back xx


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome back and congratulations! :)


----------

